# Mark Benson



## Moobucket (26 October 2011)

Has anyone had any dealings with a Mark Benson. He seems superficially very charming and knowledgable about horses but he is involved with pedalling of stolen horse trailers and equestrian goods. My case is with the police but if you know of him please take care. He is 36. 6ft tall with short dark hair and crooked teeth. He has a roman nose. He is average build. He may say that he is involved with security or the police/army but this is bogus. He may be affiliated with a company called Code for Conflict Management which is his own company and has no links with any real authority. He particularly targets young single woman.


----------



## quirky (26 October 2011)

I appreciate this may be a genuine warning but I'm pretty sure it is against T & C's to be defamatory about somebody.

This thread may well disappear if the powers that be see it.

You don't say what part of the country this person operates.


----------



## Moobucket (26 October 2011)

Yes I just read the rules.... eek!   Still, i think it's very important that people know. He works all over the North of the UK.


----------

